# Cần hỏi về sâm nhung tố nữ tuệ linh?



## NgocSunny08

Không biết ở đây có mom nào bị tình trạng giống em ko, hay bị mất ngủ, có những cơn nóng rực lúc chập tối và nửa đêm. Da thì khô ráp, nám sạm, chỗ đó hay bị khô rát nên lúc xxx hay bị đau, thành ra ngại ân ái. Lần mò đọc trên mạng thì triệu chứng giống bị suy giảm nội tiết tố, em muốn tìm nội tiết thảo dược để uống ( ko muốn uống thuốc nội tiết tổng hợp ) thấy nhiều mom vote cái sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh, thực tế có mom nào dùng chưa ạ? Đánh giá khách quan giùm em ạ. Cảm ơn các chị


----------



## Trịnh Phương Trang

Sụt giảm nội tiết đó chị, dấu hiệu tiền mãn 
giờ có nhiều loại bổ sung ổn áp mà chị, dùng thử trc đi nếu ko khắc phục đc thì mới chuyển thuốc nội tiết nha
lên mạng sợt nha chị


----------



## Dương Thanh Nga

Các chị ơi sâm tố nữ Tuệ linh có những công dụng như nào vậy ạ?
em thấy dạo này hay bị mất ngủ tỉnh dậy giữa đêm khó ngủ lại
da khô móng khô, tóc bị rụng
có cách nào cải thiện được không các chị nhỉ


----------



## Dương Hoàng

Dương Thanh Nga nói:


> Các chị ơi sâm tố nữ Tuệ linh có những công dụng như nào vậy ạ?
> em thấy dạo này hay bị mất ngủ tỉnh dậy giữa đêm khó ngủ lại
> da khô móng khô, tóc bị rụng
> có cách nào cải thiện được không các chị nhỉ


Nhiều công dụng tốt chị ơi, dấu hiệu như vậy thì nên bổ sung nội tiết tố là đúng rồi ạ, dùng sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh là chuẩn bài rồi ạ
-        Bổ sung nội tiết, tăng ham muốn, tăng tiết dịch 
-        Giúp da căng sáng, giảm nám, mờ nếp nhăn 
-        Hết bốc hỏa, giúp ngủ ngon 
-        Trẻ hóa cơ thể, săn chắc vóc dáng 
Dùng càng sớm càng tốt chị ạ


----------



## Giang Hoàng

Em dùng đã nhiều sản phẩm từ viên uống, tới siro, đủ cả các loại cải thiện sinh lý khô hạn nhưng ko hiệu quả gì hết. Đến khi dùng sâm tố nữ Tuệ Linh như chủ thớt hỏi không ngờ tác dụng tốt vậy. Chắc là hợp sản phẩm. Đúng là hàng chuẩn chất lượng cũng khác.


----------



## NgocSunny08

Giang Hoàng nói:


> Em dùng đã nhiều sản phẩm từ viên uống, tới siro, đủ cả các loại cải thiện sinh lý khô hạn nhưng ko hiệu quả gì hết. Đến khi dùng sâm tố nữ Tuệ Linh như chủ thớt hỏi không ngờ tác dụng tốt vậy. Chắc là hợp sản phẩm. Đúng là hàng chuẩn chất lượng cũng khác.


Mom cho em hỏi mom dùng trong bao lâu vậy ạ? Ngày uống mấy viên ? 
Dùng quanh năm hay dùng khi nào thì dừng ??? Mua hàng ngoài hiệu thuốc hay ở đâu


----------



## Nguyễn Ngọc Hân

Thiếu hụt nội tiết tố rồi đấy em ạ. Bổ sung đậu nành và các sản phẩm từ đậu nành đi em ạ. Đậu nành chứa hàm lượng dinh dưỡng cao, rất tốt cho phụ nữ, đậu nành có thành phần chính là protein và ít chất béo, tinh bột. Đậu nành còn có tác dụng giúp kích thích cơ thể sản sinh estrogen tự nhiên ngăn ngừa lão hóa, đậu nành nảy mầm có hàm lượng estrogen thực vật đạt mức cao nhất. 
Súp lơ xanh cũng oke em nhé, là thực phảm giúp tăng nội tiết tố nữ có tác dụng tăng cường trao đổi chất của estrogen, chống lão hóa ngăn ngừa bệnh tật. Rau này cũng dễ ăn hàng ngày đc đó em


----------



## Mẹ Bống

NgocSunny08 nói:


> Mom cho em hỏi mom dùng trong bao lâu vậy ạ? Ngày uống mấy viên ?
> Dùng quanh năm hay dùng khi nào thì dừng ??? Mua hàng ngoài hiệu thuốc hay ở đâu


Hiệu quả tốt nhất thì nên uống liệu trình liên tục 3 tháng mẹ nó ơi
Ngày uống 2 viên chia 2 lần sau ăn sáng và trưa.
Mẹ nó cần thì vào đây người ta tư vấn cho chuẩn chỉnh này 
Phát hiện thảo dược quý giúp chị em đánh bay khô hạn, tìm lại nét xuân - Từ Viện Hàn Lâm KH-CN Việt Nam


----------



## Tuyết Mai 09

Nguyễn Ngọc Hân nói:


> Thiếu hụt nội tiết tố rồi đấy em ạ. Bổ sung đậu nành và các sản phẩm từ đậu nành đi em ạ. Đậu nành chứa hàm lượng dinh dưỡng cao, rất tốt cho phụ nữ, đậu nành có thành phần chính là protein và ít chất béo, tinh bột. Đậu nành còn có tác dụng giúp kích thích cơ thể sản sinh estrogen tự nhiên ngăn ngừa lão hóa, đậu nành nảy mầm có hàm lượng estrogen thực vật đạt mức cao nhất.
> Súp lơ xanh cũng oke em nhé, là thực phảm giúp tăng nội tiết tố nữ có tác dụng tăng cường trao đổi chất của estrogen, chống lão hóa ngăn ngừa bệnh tật. Rau này cũng dễ ăn hàng ngày đc đó em


Nghe nói uống mầm đậu nành tăng cân hả các má? muốn bổ sung nội tiết tố mà hơi rén


----------



## Mộc San

Chị nào có hình ảnh sâm nhung tố nữ tuệ linh cho em xem với 
 Đang muốn bổ sung cả vợ cả chồng xem sao 
 bình thường thì em cũng oke nhưng lão nhà em hỏi kém đang muốn bsung cho chồng và em cũng thêm chút cho cân đối


----------



## Cẩm Tú

Tuyết Mai 09 nói:


> Nghe nói uống mầm đậu nành tăng cân hả các má? muốn bổ sung nội tiết tố mà hơi rén


Đúng rồi chị, tăng cân không kiểm soát luôn, sợ quá nên em dừng luôn chứ có dám dùng nữa đâu


----------



## Nguyễn Ngọc Linh

Đừng vội uống thuốc nội tiết vội mom ạ, bổ sung tăng nội tiết tố trước đã
Giờ cũng thấy có nhiều loại có thành phần sâm tố nữ, muốn bổ sung sâm tố nữ chị em nên tìm những đơn vị uy tín, có xuất xứ nguồn gốc nguyên liệu rõ ràng để đảm bảo dùng đúng dược liệu và đạt hiệu quả như mong muốn. Em có tìm hiểu thì Tuệ Linh là đơn vị đầu tiền nghiên cứu và phát triển cây Sâm tố nữ, đây cũng là công ty duy nhất có vùng trồng Sâm tố nữ theo tiêu chuẩn GACP (dược liệu sạch) của tổ chức Y tế thế giới.
Rất đáng tin cậy nên em cũng có mua sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh  uống 1 liệu trình, kết quả ngoài cả mong đợi, các dấu hiệu giống như chị chủ top nóng trong, bốc hỏa, da khô ráp, nám sạm ... đều cải thiện rõ rệt.


----------



## hoamoclan71

Uống mấy cái thuốc cải thiện nội tiết tốt thui ạ :< tới tuổi ai cũng bị  
C đi tập thể dục đi ạ. Giảm kg, con người năng động hơn sẽ vui vẻ hơn á và cải thiện đc nhiều thứ


----------



## Linh Linh

Đó là dấu hiệu của việc sụt giảm nội tiết tố mình có thể uống bổ sung tăng thêm được nhé chị, như là đương quy, thảo dược black cohosh hoặc sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh chị hỏi rất tốt đấy ạ loại này có bán ngoài hiệu thuốc tây nên yên tâm nữa đỡ phải lo như 1 số tpbs hàng xách tay. Ngoài ra nên tập thể yoga để hormone mình cân bằng hơn nữa nha chị. 
Chúc chị hạnh phúc


----------



## NgocSunny08

Nguyễn Ngọc Linh nói:


> Đừng vội uống thuốc nội tiết vội mom ạ, bổ sung tăng nội tiết tố trước đã
> Giờ cũng thấy có nhiều loại có thành phần sâm tố nữ, muốn bổ sung sâm tố nữ chị em nên tìm những đơn vị uy tín, có xuất xứ nguồn gốc nguyên liệu rõ ràng để đảm bảo dùng đúng dược liệu và đạt hiệu quả như mong muốn. Em có tìm hiểu thì Tuệ Linh là đơn vị đầu tiền nghiên cứu và phát triển cây Sâm tố nữ, đây cũng là công ty duy nhất có vùng trồng Sâm tố nữ theo tiêu chuẩn GACP (dược liệu sạch) của tổ chức Y tế thế giới.
> Rất đáng tin cậy nên em cũng có mua sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh  uống 1 liệu trình, kết quả ngoài cả mong đợi, các dấu hiệu giống như chị chủ top nóng trong, bốc hỏa, da khô ráp, nám sạm ... đều cải thiện rõ rệt.


Ôi thật thế hả mom, lên đây hỏi mới biết cũng nhiều mom giống mình quá, mình cứ lo lắng mãi, chỉ sợ sức khỏe có vấn đề gì. 
Thế mom cho mình hỏi mom dùng sâm tố nữ Tuệ linh trong bao lâu thì dừng vậy ạ?


----------



## Mesusu

Chị nào có ảnh sâm tố nữ tuệ linh cho em xin được không ạ
Mua ở đâu đảm bảo các chị?


----------



## Chuyên Nguyễn

C dùng sâm nhung tố nữ đi và vitamin e c nhé , dùng đều đều  1v/ ngày  , uống tầm 10 ngày trở đi là đỡ khô hạn ngay , e cũng bị khô hạn nhìn đàn ô chẳng cảm xúc j , e uống sâm nhung tố nữ và E ngày 1v thì nước non đầy đủ rồi 
Nhưng dùng mấy tháng thì dừng nha các chị


----------



## Labiang

Huhu bổ sung nội tiết tố bằng tinh dầu hoa anh thảo bị lên mụn ghê luôn các chị ạ, có chị nào bị giống em không ạ


----------



## Mẹ Bống

Mesusu nói:


> Chị nào có ảnh sâm tố nữ tuệ linh cho em xin được không ạ
> Mua ở đâu đảm bảo các chị?



Đây nha mom ơi, sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh
uống thấy hiệu quả thật ăn ngủ ngon hết bốc hoả da dẻ đẹp hơn.
Dùng hơn 2 tháng rồi dừng thấy vẫn duy trì ok chứ ko bị lại
Ngày 2 viên chia 2 lần sau ăn sáng, trưa nha mom
Mom mua hiệu thuốc hoặc ko thì mua trực tiếp bên hãng luôn


----------



## mattroibecon

dấu hiệu tiền mãn kinh đấy, trc mẹ mình hơn 50 cũng bị như chủ top đó, mình mua saffron thấy mẹ ngủ được lắm, tinh thần cũng thoải mái hơn nữa, nhưng bạn phải tìm đc nơi uy tín nhá, vì hàng này ko biết thế nào, bạn mình sống bên dubai nên gửi về cho, đáng tin


----------



## Mesusu

Mẹ Bống nói:


> Đây nha mom ơi, sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh
> uống thấy hiệu quả thật ăn ngủ ngon hết bốc hoả da dẻ đẹp hơn.
> Dùng hơn 2 tháng rồi dừng thấy vẫn duy trì ok chứ ko bị lại
> Ngày 2 viên chia 2 lần sau ăn sáng, trưa nha mom
> Mom mua hiệu thuốc hoặc ko thì mua trực tiếp bên hãng luôn


Cảm ơn mẹ nó nhiều ạ
Thế để lát em ra hiệu thuốc tây đầu ngõ em hỏi để mua 1 lọ dùng thử trước xem như nào ạ


----------



## Tuyết Mai 09

Mẹ Bống nói:


> Đây nha mom ơi, sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh
> uống thấy hiệu quả thật ăn ngủ ngon hết bốc hoả da dẻ đẹp hơn.
> Dùng hơn 2 tháng rồi dừng thấy vẫn duy trì ok chứ ko bị lại
> Ngày 2 viên chia 2 lần sau ăn sáng, trưa nha mom
> Mom mua hiệu thuốc hoặc ko thì mua trực tiếp bên hãng luôn


Chị ơi hãng là mua qua web hay FB à chị?
Có thể cho em xin địa chỉ được không ạ?
Em nghe mấy chị nói dùng mầm tăng cân giữ nước ghê lắm
Muốn mua thử 1 hộp sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh như chị nói xem sao ạ


----------



## NgocSunny08

Chuyên Nguyễn nói:


> C dùng sâm nhung tố nữ đi và vitamin e c nhé , dùng đều đều  1v/ ngày  , uống tầm 10 ngày trở đi là đỡ khô hạn ngay , e cũng bị khô hạn nhìn đàn ô chẳng cảm xúc j , e uống sâm nhung tố nữ và E ngày 1v thì nước non đầy đủ rồi
> Nhưng dùng mấy tháng thì dừng nha các chị



Em cũng có nghe có mẹ nói dùng khoảng 2-3 tháng thì dừng lại, mà thấy bảo dùng sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh không bị phụ thuộc, khi dừng thì hiệu quả vẫn ok như lúc đang dùng, nghe được quá ạ


----------



## vunguyenthu05

Bổ sung nội tiết tố nữ Estrogen từ sản phẩm sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh rất an toàn và hiệu quả nha chị ơi, tăng ham muốn, tăng tiết dịch, trao đổi chất giúp cơ thể khỏe và hồi xuân. có thể cảm nhận hiệu quả rõ rệt sau từng ngày sử dụng luôn đó ạ


----------



## HuongLee

Hình như nếu mọi người uống bổ sung nội tiết tố từ khoảng 30 tuổi thì tới giai đoạn sau sẽ không bị các triệu chứng như tiền miễn kinh thì phải
Chứ thật sự lo lắng khi tầm 40-50 lại đổ bộ 1 loạt những biểu hiện thấy sợ quá, nhiều lúc em cảm thấy ám ảnh khi nghĩ đến vấn đề đó cm ạ


----------



## Nguyễn Ngọc Linh

NgocSunny08 nói:


> Ôi thật thế hả mom, lên đây hỏi mới biết cũng nhiều mom giống mình quá, mình cứ lo lắng mãi, chỉ sợ sức khỏe có vấn đề gì.
> Thế mom cho mình hỏi mom dùng sâm tố nữ Tuệ linh trong bao lâu thì dừng vậy ạ?


Tốt nhất thì nên bổ sung tầm 3 tháng nhé mẹ nó
Rồi dừng, năm bổ sung 2 đợt là ok ạ. ngày uống 2 viên sau ăn sáng và trưa. Song song với uống sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh thì nên uống nhiều nước lọc, tập thêm yoga nữa nhé, cải thiện rất nhiều


----------



## embecuame

- Nên bố sung thực phẩm 
- Ăn sạch sống xanh
- Luyện tập yoga
Tinh thần thoải mái chút thì mọi chuyện sẽ cải thiện


----------



## Nguyễn Hằng

Tuyết Mai 09 nói:


> Chị ơi hãng là mua qua web hay FB à chị?
> Có thể cho em xin địa chỉ được không ạ?
> Em nghe mấy chị nói dùng mầm tăng cân giữ nước ghê lắm
> Muốn mua thử 1 hộp sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh như chị nói xem sao ạ


Đặt mua bên này nè bạn Sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh  chính hãng đảm bảo đấy . Mầm đậu nành thì giữ nước là đúng rồi ạ, trước em uống cũng bị lên cân vù vù ấy nên có dám uống gì đâu á
B cứ mua thử 1 hộp sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ linh mà uống đi, dùng 5-7 ngày thấy bớt hẳn các triệu chứng bốc hỏa, khó ngủ, cải thiện luôn cả khoản sinh lý nữ nữa ạ, sau khi dùng 1 liệu trình thích gần gũi chồng hơn chứ trước khô hạn nên toàn lảng tránh


----------



## Chuyên Nguyễn

NgocSunny08 nói:


> Em cũng có nghe có mẹ nói dùng khoảng 2-3 tháng thì dừng lại, mà thấy bảo dùng sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh không bị phụ thuộc, khi dừng thì hiệu quả vẫn ok như lúc đang dùng, nghe được quá ạ


Đúng rồi đó m, không gây lệ thuộc vào sản phẩm đâu ạ, dùng 1 liệu trình tác dụng kéo dài, bền vững nhé


----------



## Đường Bảo Bảo

Các mẹ cho em hỏi có phải vấn đề “ lãnh cảm” ngại gần gũi chồng ở phụ nữ đều do ảnh hưởng từ chức năng thận của mình đang bị suy kém, phải ko ạ?


----------



## Đường Bảo Bảo

Nguyễn Hằng nói:


> Đặt mua bên này nè bạn Sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh  chính hãng đảm bảo đấy . Mầm đậu nành thì giữ nước là đúng rồi ạ, trước em uống cũng bị lên cân vù vù ấy nên có dám uống gì đâu á
> B cứ mua thử 1 hộp sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ linh mà uống đi, dùng 5-7 ngày thấy bớt hẳn các triệu chứng bốc hỏa, khó ngủ, cải thiện luôn cả khoản sinh lý nữ nữa ạ, sau khi dùng 1 liệu trình thích gần gũi chồng hơn chứ trước khô hạn nên toàn lảng tránh


Mình cũng đang muốn thử dùng sâm tố nữ Tuệ Linh xem có cải thiện được nhiều không 
Chứ dạo này chán lắm các mẹ ạ
Da khô, nám sạm ... nhìn mặt mũi cứ tối tối kiểu gì
nhưng ko biết có phải khô hạn, ngại tiếp xúc vợ chồng là liên quan thận ko nhỉ


----------



## Nguyễn Hằng

Đường Bảo Bảo nói:


> Mình cũng đang muốn thử dùng sâm tố nữ Tuệ Linh xem có cải thiện được nhiều không
> Chứ dạo này chán lắm các mẹ ạ
> Da khô, nám sạm ... nhìn mặt mũi cứ tối tối kiểu gì
> nhưng ko biết có phải khô hạn, ngại tiếp xúc vợ chồng là liên quan thận ko nhỉ


Cái này thì em không rõ lắm. Nhưng những biểu hiện như kia thì giống như thiếu hụt estrogen đấy ạ. Nên bổ sung estrogen tự nhiên nhé. Chọn sâm nhung tố nữ Tuệ Linh là chuẩn bài rồi ạ. 
Nhiều ưu điểm:
- Ko tác dụng phụ, không gây tăng cân, giữ nước như mầm đậu nành. đặc biệt là an toàn, có thể dùng lâu dài 
- Hiệu quả sau 7 - 10 ngày sử dụng 
- Ko chứa thành phần độc hại, chiết xuất 100% dược liệu tự nhiên an toàn. 
- Dùng được cho người có tiền sử tim mạch, huyết áp, gan thận. 
- Ko gây lệ thuộc vào sản phẩm, dùng đủ liệu trình tác dụng lâu dài


----------



## NgocSunny08

Chuyên Nguyễn nói:


> Đúng rồi đó m, không gây lệ thuộc vào sản phẩm đâu ạ, dùng 1 liệu trình tác dụng kéo dài, bền vững nhé


Cảm ơn các mẹ rất nhiều ạ. Để lát nữa em ra hiệu thuốc mua thử 1,2 hộp về dùng xem có hiệu quả thật không, nếu ổn em sẽ dùng 3 tháng như có mẹ nói ạ  hy vọng khắc phục đc các triệu chứng em đang gặp


----------



## Thiên Thanh 099

Những người trong gia đình có bà, mẹ, chị em bị ung thư vú, ung thư cổ tử cung, có khối u ở tử cung, cổ tử cung, buồng trứng ... thì ko nên bổ sung estrogen các mom để ý nhá


----------

